# How does this draw and points thing work.



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe someone here can help me out. I am a TX boy. We dont do the draws or points I just read about and have heard about. All we do is buy a hunting lic, take a hunters education class and either lease some land, own some land or pay for a hunt at a hunting ranch. There are a few very very few public lands to hunt on. Most people here in TX think it is crazy to hunt public lands cause of idiots with guns shooting at anything. I dont think that is the case. Anyway here are my questions.

Do you have to buy "points"
What are "points"
What do they do for you, I assume put your odds up a little higher in a draw. But if it is a draw how can points help you. When I think of a draw it is like drawing straws, or out of a hat. How the heck does this work? I would like to go on an Elk hunt when i can afford it. Oh that is another question. What does it cost to draw a tag and where is the best place to hunt elk. As far as state and what not. Thanks for any info you folks can offer. If you have questions about hogs I can answer those for you.


----------



## 4daHunt (Jul 9, 2009)

You did not mention which state you are inquiring about. For the best explanation on the subject no matter what state, contact Huntin Fool. I am a member and the Carter family knows their stuff. They can explain it all to you in a way you will understand without siffting through the mumbo-jumbo provided by the Fish and Game department. Some states are very confusing, and they change yearly.


----------

